# Mac to Mac Sharing



## ryan09 (Apr 16, 2007)

I recently bought a new macbook and I would like to know how to transfer my songs from my old mac over a wireless internet connection. If anyone could help me that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Connect to the other computer (when a Finder window is open, the other computer should show up in the left panel) and put all the files in the other computers "Public" folder.

Then of course, take them out of Public and put them in the "Music" folder


----------



## SectorIT (Jan 1, 1970)

just Mount the HD of the mac you want to connect to your mac, but first make sure the sharing of your friend is enabled. then just ask his username and password so that you can authenticate. once mounted you can share any music or even other files to his mac, this is possible if you are in the same network.


----------



## SectorIT (Jan 1, 1970)

since it is your old mac then you dont need to ask the username and password, just make sure both your mac is connected via access point, you can check this if you can ping your old mac(get the ip add), open the terminal in the utilities and type this command:
<ping oldmac_IPADD>
if it replies then just press ctrl+z
do this also in your old mac
then go to connect to server and type the ip address of your old mac
if successful you should be able to see the HD of your old mac.
if any clarifications you wanna tell me ill respond to you tomorrow


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

woah woah woah, my friends. there's an easier way. (at least... if you're running os 10.3 or higher on both... which sounds like you are.)

turn file sharing on with both computers in the sharing preferences in the system preferences. open a finder window and click on "network". wait a minute while it searches, click on the name of the computer you want, and click the "connect" button under the preview of the icon when it pops up on the right side of the window. it'll ask you which volume you'd like to mount. pick the one that is named after the hard drive on the other computer. open the other computer's hard drive just like you would with your own, and "drag-and-drop" anything you want from your old computer.

sounds like a lot of steps, but it's much less technical than <ping oldmac_IPADD> or fussing around putting them in the public folder.

no offense meant to you other techies. i'm sure your ways are just as effective.

-n.b.f.m


----------



## SectorIT (Jan 1, 1970)

sometimes its best to test if there are connections, rather than assuming everything is connected in the network, that is why Mike Muuss wrote the program in December, 1983(from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping).. because in the real IT world there are always glitches, from the User, Hardware and Software..


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

SectorIT said:


> sometimes its best to test if there are connections, rather than assuming everything is connected in the network, that is why Mike Muuss wrote the program in December, 1983(from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping).. because in the real IT world there are always glitches, from the User, Hardware and Software..


well y'know... if there are glitches, then he can just come back and post whatever problems he has or talk to apple. (if he can't figure them out on his own at least.) most networking problems are not too complicated. especially with mac.

ryan09, you can easily see if the two computers are connected to each other if the globe-in-the-cube icon with the other computer's name on it appears when you click on the network button on the left side of the finder window. it's that simple if you see your other computer, just click on it and then click the connect button like i said earlier. if they're not connected check your connection status on both computers in the network area of the system preferences, and check your sharing settings and make sure file sharing is on with both computers. if none of that works, and your connection is fine you can always connect the two computers with a single ethernet cable. that's always a safe plan. 
mac os x is never that complicated.
and if something goes wrong, there are always people to ask.


----------



## SectorIT (Jan 1, 1970)

but what if the System's Administrator disables the system's preferences for the mac that im using is a company owned?..


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

SectorIT said:


> but what if the System's Administrator disables the system's preferences for the mac that im using is a company owned?..


i'm going to assume that's hypothetical.
i'm not sure why a company wouldn't have file sharing on so you'd probably be okay as long as the other computer is connected properly. if not, you'd have to talk to an administrator from your company so they could turn file sharing on for you, if it's not already.

are you trying to one-up me sector? ...i thought ryan09 was asking the questions...


----------



## SectorIT (Jan 1, 1970)

nvr.bck.from.mac said:


> are you trying to one-up me sector? ...i thought ryan09 was asking the questions...


sometimes you need to anticipate some follow-up questions, just like in a regular meeting in the office.. you don't need to ask them, why they ask right?


----------

